# Letter of No Impediment



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi All,

Can somebody tell me how long a Letter of No Impediment from the Embassy of another country is valid for in order for a foreigner to get married in SA?

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Spiggles said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can somebody tell me how long a Letter of No Impediment from the Embassy of another country is valid for in order for a foreigner to get married in SA?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!


Which country is the foreigner from? Is the foreigner already in South Africa?


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

2fargone said:


> Which country is the foreigner from? Is the foreigner already in South Africa?


Hi 2fargone,

She is in SA on TRV, I just wanted to know how long does DHA consider the Letter on No Impediment valid for?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah ok! I want to say it's 6 months, but I am not 100% at all.

Perhaps try to call HA and find out.


----------

